# Ideen für Erfindungen



## Scary Crisis (16. Januar 2009)

*Ideen für Erfindungen*

Hallo!

Ich gehe in die 9. Klasse einer Realschule und bin in der Wirtschafts AG.
Wir haben die Aufgabe bekommen selbst eine Erfindung auszudenken und zu entwickeln. Doch leider fällt mir da so nichts ein.
Habt ihr vielleicht irgendetwas im Leben oder im ganz normalen Alltag, wo Ihr denkt, das müsste erfunden werden, damit zum Beispiel bestimmte Sachen viel einfacher werden?

Danke für Eure Ideen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Max


----------



## Fabi-O (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*

Fällt dir echt nichts ein?

Nen Beamgerät z.b.


----------



## exa (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*

öhm... du erwartest das leute aus nem forum für dich ne schulische leistung erbringen, die du dann für deine idee verkaufst???


----------



## Scary Crisis (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*

@ fabi: ja das hab ich auch als 1. gedacht, is aber nicht machbar
@ exa: nein, ich bitte um Eure Ideen, damit ich Euer Leben verbessern kann, wenn ich ein Produkt entwicklen würde, was du Dir wünscht, wärst du doch zufrieden


----------



## junglekid (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*

Du kannst ja auch ein Finanzprodukt entwickeln. Es heist ja Wirtschafts und nicht Forschungs AG.
Dabei kannst du dir es schwierig oder leicht machen, ich sag aber net wie


----------



## Bauer87 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*

Wie wäre es mit einer "erziehenden Steckdose", die schrill piept, wenn man eine gewisse Zeit daran Geräte im Standby laufen hat. Diese Dinger, die automatisch abschalten, wenn die Leistung unter 1W sinkt, gibt es ja. Aber so eine "erziehende Steckdose" würde ja dann nur kurzzeitig angeschlossen sein, bis man gelernt hat, das Gerät auch wirklich auszuschalten. Wenn man das gelernt hat, kann man sie vor das nächste Gerät hängen und sich dort erziehen. Das spart Geld in der Anschaffung, weil man keine automatischen Steckdosen für die ganze Wohnung braucht. Es ist sicherer, weil man im Normalbetrieb keine Elektronik mehr für die Steckdosen braucht. Und es ist im laufenden Betrieb auch günstiger, weil diese automatischen Steckdosen ja auch Energie brauchen.


----------



## insekt (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*

@ Bauer87: Wo ist der Sinn einer Erziehung wenn diese freiwillig ist? Für mich ist ein Blick auf die Stromrechnung ne bessere Erziehung als nen Piepen dass ich bei Bedarf einfach abschalten kann.

Ich hab zwei (meiner Meinung nach) ziemlich gute Ideen zum Thema Energiesparen/erzeugen, aber die werd ich sicher nicht in einem Forum posten.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*

zeich ma hers zeuchniss... schon widder ne fünf ...  also von mir gibts auch keine ideen, mensch die jugend....  guck se dich an hier 
Nee mal ohne Spass ist die Frage ernst gemeint, weil du kannst doch nich wirklich erwarten, dass dir das Denken im Inet abgenommen wird.
Mfg


----------



## Bauer87 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*

@insekt: Wozu machen Leute ne Diät, die eigentlich gerne viel essen? Und das, obwohl sie trotzdem in den Supermarkt rennen und sich nen Schokoriegel holen können? Es gibt halt Leute, die erkennen ihr falsches Verhalten und wollen es korrigieren. Und dazu braucht es manchmal Hilfe. In dem einen Fall durch die Personenwage (im Prinzip auch total nutzlos, Gewicht sagt nichts über Körperfett aus), die jeden Morgen für neue Motivation sorgt. Im anderen Fall vielleicht durch fiepende Steckdosen.

PS: War nur so ne spontane Idee. Aber da geteiltes Geisteswerk danach doppelt vorhanden ist (und nicht wie oft behauptet vom ersten geraubmordet wurde und der damit nichts mehr anfangen kann), hab ich das mal hier gepostet. Vielleicht kann ja jemand was damit anfangen.


----------



## moddingfreaX (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*

Eine gute Idee wäre doch mal ein portabler Raum.
Stell dir vor du hast ne kleine 5x5 cm große Box mit, die dich auf Knopfdruck in sich saugt und in der es Maßig Platz gibt um alles mögliche zu verstauen. Das wäre doch was tolles. So könnte man sich die Kosten für Umzugskarton sparen und hätte ruckzuck sein Zimmer aufgeräumt!


----------



## Woohoo (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*

Kabellose Stromübertragung das wäre mal was  aber streng dich an da sind schon andere dran am forschen.


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*

Kabellose Energieübertragung gibt es schon. Und das auch technisch nutzbar. Schon mal überlegt, wie ein Radio funktioniert? Strom im eigentlichen Sinne ist es nicht, das geht nur mit Blitzen, aber es gibt ja auch keinen vernünftigen Grund, warum man unbedingt Ladung transportieren muss.


----------



## insekt (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Kabellose Energieübertragung gibt es schon. Und das auch technisch nutzbar. Schon mal überlegt, wie ein Radio funktioniert? Strom im eigentlichen Sinne ist es nicht, das geht nur mit Blitzen, aber es gibt ja auch keinen vernünftigen Grund, warum man unbedingt Ladung transportieren muss.


 
Er hat aber von Stromübertragung geredet und nicht von Energieübertragung?
Zuverlässige verlustfreie kabellose Stromübertragung wär mal was richtig feines, nie wieder irgendwelche Kabel verlegen.


----------



## Maschine311 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*

Ich denke was Umwelttechnisches ist der richtige Weg, glaube das ist im Moment Weltweit gefragt.

Wenn du was finden würdest die Wärmeentwickelung von Computern, einzufangen zu komprimieren und wieder in Energie zu verwandeln, dann kannste den rest deines lebens die Füße hochlegen.

Kann mich noch hier im Ruhrgebiet dran erinnern wie damals Hoesch ihre eigentliche überflüssige Energie beim Stahlkochen in Fernwärme verwandelte und somit ganze Stadtteil mit Beheitzt hat. Wenn ich dran denke was für Wärme in so einem Serverzentrum freigesetzt wird und Gleichzeitig noch riesige Klimaanlagen das Kühlen müssen, wäre da richtig was rauszuholen.


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*



insekt schrieb:


> Er hat aber von Stromübertragung geredet und nicht von Energieübertragung?
> Zuverlässige verlustfreie kabellose Stromübertragung wär mal was richtig feines, nie wieder irgendwelche Kabel verlegen.


"Kabellose Stromübertragung" bedeutet, dass man Elektronen durch die Luft schießt. Das geht als Blitz (in Luft) oder als Elektronenstrahl (in Vakuum). Elle anderen Möglichkeiten, Energie "kabellos" zu übertragen (und nicht in Flüssigkeiten), setzten auf elektromagnetische Wellen und nicht auf Strom. Denn, wie gesagt : Strom ist bewegte Ladung, nichts anderes. Und das geht halt nur in Form von Elektronen (oder Protonen, die sind aber größer und es kostet mehr Energie sie zu bewegen), die man bewegt. Beide Verianten brauchen sehr hohe Spannungen und sind technisch nicht weiter aufwendig, lange schon realisiert. Andere Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht, außer man beamt die Ladungen. Und damit wären wir wieder beim ersten Vorschlag.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Ich denke was Umwelttechnisches ist der richtige Weg, glaube das ist im Moment Weltweit gefragt.
> 
> Wenn du was finden würdest die Wärmeentwickelung von Computern, einzufangen zu komprimieren und wieder in Energie zu verwandeln, dann kannste den rest deines lebens die Füße hochlegen.
> 
> Kann mich noch hier im Ruhrgebiet dran erinnern wie damals Hoesch ihre eigentliche überflüssige Energie beim Stahlkochen in Fernwärme verwandelte und somit ganze Stadtteil mit Beheitzt hat. Wenn ich dran denke was für Wärme in so einem Serverzentrum freigesetzt wird und Gleichzeitig noch riesige Klimaanlagen das Kühlen müssen, wäre da richtig was rauszuholen.



Gibt bereits einige Rechenzentren, die die Abwärme zum heizen anderer Gebäude nutzen.


----------



## Woohoo (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*

Ein Bekannter nutz die Abwärme seiner eigenen Firma,neben der er auch direkt wohnt, um sein großen innen und außen Pool zu heizen. Sind jetzt mollig warm egal bei welchem Wetter.
Verdammter Glückspilz


----------



## axel25 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*

Der Überlichtantrieb (ich selbst zerbreche mir gerade den Kopf wegem dem Hyperraum und Hyperantrieb)

Plasma-Geschosse (die Konzeption habe ich fertig)

PS: Ich gehe in die siebte KLasse


----------



## SilentKilla (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*



axel25 schrieb:


> Der Überlichtantrieb (ich selbst zerbreche mir gerade den Kopf wegem dem Hyperraum und Hyperantrieb)



Du musst den Raum nur so stark krümmen können, dass sich Start und Ziel einfach gegenüber stehen. 



axel25 schrieb:


> Plasma-Geschosse (die Konzeption habe ich fertig)



Was sollen die machen? Kleine Brandflecken hinterlassen?  
Viel geiler sind Geschosse, welche durch Elektromagneten angetrieben werden. Die sog. Railguns.



axel25 schrieb:


> PS: Ich gehe in die siebte KLasse



Ich bin im 8. Trimester


----------



## BTMsPlay (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*

Wasserdichte Gehäuselüfter mit Lotuseffekt


----------



## Mojo (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Wasserdichte Gehäuselüfter mit Lotuseffekt



Würde bringen? Also ich hab meinen PC ja nicht im Pool stehen.


----------



## axel25 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Du musst den Raum nur so stark krümmen können, dass sich Start und Ziel einfach gegenüber stehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, stell dir vor, die Luft in einem geschlossenem Körper erwärmt sich blitzartig auf über 100.000°C, das gäbe eine nette Explosion
Und auf dem Feld würde der Gegner einfach verdampfen!

Tja, wie krümmt man den Raum

gruß 
axel


----------



## insekt (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*



axel25 schrieb:


> Tja, wie krümmt man den Raum


 
Wenn ich mich nicht Irre durch sehr hohe Gravitation.


----------



## Mojo (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*



axel25 schrieb:


> Nö, stell dir vor, die Luft in einem geschlossenem Körper erwärmt sich blitzartig auf über 100.000°C, das gäbe eine nette Explosion
> Und auf dem Feld würde der Gegner einfach verdampfen!
> 
> Tja, wie krümmt man den Raum
> ...



Dann würden nicht nur die Gegner verdampfen. Mal zum Vergleich, die Sonne hat 10.000 K.


----------



## FadeOfReality (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*



Mojo schrieb:


> Dann würden nicht nur die Gegner verdampfen. Mal zum Vergleich, die Sonne hat 10.000 K.



er redet aber von °C und nicht von Kelvin!
jemand der den umrechnungsfaktor nicht kennt fängt mit dem beitrag nix an


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*

Äh - das macht in dem Fall nen Unterschied von knapp 3 bzw. 0,3%...

Davon abgesehen beträgt die Oberflächentemperatur kaum 6000K.


----------



## Mojo (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*

0 K sind ca. -270°C das heißt du musst einfach von den 10.000 K 270 abziehen und schon hast du die Wärme in °C. Gehört meiner Meinung nach zum Allgemeinwissen.

Ja die Oberflächentemperatur der Sonne beträgt ca. 5800 K. Ich bin von der Chromosphäre ausgegangen.


----------



## axel25 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*

Und jetzt, stell dir vor du hast noch nen Plasmaschild um dein Schiff

Geschosse verdampfen und ich bekomm gerade einen Lachanfall


----------



## Unbenannt123 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ideen für Erfindungen*

Musste vor ein paar Monaten mit ein paar aus der Klasse einen Businessplan erstellen. In meinem Teil habe ich unser Produkt ausführlich vorgestellt. Es ist ein Sprachgesteuerter Drucker mit einem Sockel für ein hauseigenes Diktiergerät. Mein Lehrer war von der Idee ganz begeistert und habe 15 Punkte (1) bekommen. Vllt passt es auch bei dir.

Hier die Links. Wurde bei Rapidshare upgeloaded.
Mehrere, weil max. 10 Downloads pro Link.

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

Edit

Miro-Dagres (engl. ausgesprochen) ist user Firmenname. ^^

Er besteht aus jeweils den ersten 2 zwei Buchstaben unser Nachnamen.
*Mi*erzejewski - *Ro*se - *Da*mbrowski - *Gr*oth - *Es*an.


----------

